# WiFi not working



## theterminator (Dec 30, 2014)

It was not working few months ago too then I did cloning as suggested by whitestar_999.... but now it is again causing problems, I am getting speeds of 78-80 kbps instead of 2048 kbps when connected to wi-fi while connecting directly to desktop, speed is normal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 30, 2014)

if you can connect to net using wifi then maybe issue is with some wifi setting.try changing & turning off encryption/wifi password.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 31, 2014)

I had changed wifi encryption from WPA2-PSK [AES] to WPA2-PSK[TKIP] & the problem persists. Removing encryption seems risky as it would open my wifi for anyone. The strange thing is the ISP's login page opens up fast which will no if there's a slow connection. As soon as my session starts, speed is normal but after few minutes it would slow down to 70-80 kbps & remain that way even though the ISP's login page opens up fast.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 31, 2014)

Try removing the password and see if you can connect. If you can then just re encrypt the router


----------



## theterminator (Jan 1, 2015)

problem is definitely with wi-fi. Wired conn is giving consistent speeds of 2Mbps whereas under wireless its fluctuating heavily & giving 200kbps avg.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Try removing the password and see if you can connect. If you can then just re encrypt the router



Issue is not with connectivity, its connecting alright.. issue is the speed. Will removing encryption affect the speed of connection?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 1, 2015)

Try resetting the wifi settings.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 1, 2015)

I have reset my netgear wnr v3 router by pressing the reset button at the back of it using a pin. Speed seems to be very good tillnow.. I think its resolved, will post if there's an issue...a big thanks to above guys


----------



## $hadow (Jan 1, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I have reset my netgear wnr v3 router by pressing the reset button at the back of it using a pin. Speed seems to be very good tillnow.. I think its resolved, will post if there's an issue...a big thanks to above guys



Do post if problem persist I have one more option.


----------



## Vyom93 (Jan 2, 2015)

Check for firmware update if available update it and see if it solves ur problem


----------



## theterminator (Jan 4, 2015)

This was an issue from ISP's side. Their device installed at the ceiling was trying to connect to two of their nearby towers simultaneously. I got to know of this when I connected through wired for hours, the speed would come down drastically.  Have got it resolved. Thanks for helping me out


----------

